# Battle mug



## digrar (Dec 10, 2009)

If you've got too much cash and you're a big of a kit whore with a fixation for brews, this might be the thing for you...








http://hero-gear.com/?p=565


----------



## Muppet (Dec 11, 2009)

I want one.

F.M.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Dec 11, 2009)

Jeezzz.  I have a mug at work made out of the plastic carry case that two 81mm mortar rounds come in, now that is WAR!!!!  We use it for drinking games but the RMO had a fit when he found out, apperently the plastic is toxic or some shit.  Never did me any harm, might explain my hair falling out though.  Doing shots out of expended 40mm HEDP cases might be the reason to.


----------



## LongTabSigO (Dec 11, 2009)

Right after "refurnish my entire house out of the SkyMall catalog", buying this mug is on the list of "things I will do when I win the lottery".

Like it.  Cool (expensive) novelty.


----------



## nobodythank you (Dec 12, 2009)

LongTabSigO said:


> Right after "refurnish my entire house out of the SkyMall catalog", buying this mug is on the list of "things I will do when I win the lottery".
> 
> Like it.  Cool (expensive) novelty.


 
I fucking love Skymall. They have uber cool stuff....


----------

